# Foundation crack repair



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies and Gent, 

I have a couple of cracks in my foundation wall that were repaired from the inside. Being a stickler for a proper job I want them fixed from the outside. Do you have any recommendations for a company? I am based in Brampton  

Thank you 

Kamal


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

t's tough to fix a crack. It's one thing to simply fill it with epoxy and hope that it holds. It's a much larger matter to evaluate the foundation inside and out and determine what's causing the crack.
It is possibility that there is foundation movement as result of the non working weeping Tiles and this will be expensive to fix

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response Sig. Had it checked and no major structural issues and the weeping tiles are fine in those locations. Two cracks and they were repaired about 5 years ago (12 year old house) the fix was from the inside and it doesnt leak but I want them repaired from the outside. If you have a recommendation for a reputable company I would appreciate it. 

Kamal


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I hear these guys are one of the best.

RCC Waterproofing. 
http://www.rccwaterproofing.com/

--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kamal said:


> Thanks for the response Sig. Had it checked and no major structural issues and the weeping tiles are fine in those locations. Two cracks and they were repaired about 5 years ago (12 year old house) the fix was from the inside and it doesnt leak but I want them repaired from the outside. If you have a recommendation for a reputable company I would appreciate it.
> 
> Kamal


you do not need any company.  If you were able to build setup, I am sure you will be able to fill the crack in case you do not need to dig very deep
I used this concrete and it is amazing. I used it to stop small leak between blocks and just to fill crack on the outside.it will be good for you also.
check on the web how to use it.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/hydraulic-water-stop-cement-9kg/958155

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 if it's not structural, DIY. Just a matter of digging and patching on the outside.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh no now you are making me feel lazy for not doing this myself lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

naw...not lazy...either pay or play. lol

If you DIY, it will be a bit of work.


----------

